# Knappheit Siemens Panele



## JesperMP (1 November 2021)

Erlebt ihr auch dass die Siemens Panele jetzt unerträglich lange Leieferzeiten haben ?
Comfort Panele 100 -120 Tage ! 
Das ist eine grossen Problem. Wir haben vorher Knappheit gehabt bei Plastik Konmponenten wie Reihenklemmen, aber für solche Teile kann man ähnliche Komponenten finden und als Alternative verwenden. Z.b. wenn man ein bisschen Flexibilität bei die Farben akseptieren kann - ausser Grün/Gelb !
Nicht so bei HMI Panele. Die kann ich nicht von Siemens nach Omron oder andere schnell konvertieren.
Die Unified Panele haben kurzer Lieferzeiten, 30-60 Tage. Versuchen Siemens uns auf die Unified zu bewegen ? Oder umgekeht, keiner verwendet Unified deswegen gibt es weniger Knappheit ?
Bin ein bisschen deperat. Ich überlege sogar ein Thin Client PC und ein handelsüblichen Touch Schirm einzubauen und WinCC PC RT damit betreiben. Klar, nur mit die Kundenakzept. Das ist aber auch eine Krücke.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 November 2021)

Hier auch.
TP1200 seit 9-7-2021..... bestellt


----------



## Wincctia (1 November 2021)

Bei uns auch. 
ist aber schon mindestens ca. 6 Monate so.

Gruß Tia


----------



## JesperMP (1 November 2021)

Wincctia schrieb:


> ist aber schon mindestens ca. 6 Monate so.


Ich glaube dass unserer vertreiber hatten einige auf Lager und daher haben wir es bis jetzt nicht bemerkt.
Jetz ist aber komplett Leer.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Bin ein bisschen deperat. Ich überlege sogar ein Thin Client PC und ein handelsüblichen Touch Schirm einzubauen und WinCC PC RT damit betreiben. Klar, nur mit die Kundenakzept. Das ist aber auch eine Krücke.


Wenn die Anlage laufen muss, wäre das die einfachste, schnellste Lösung.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 Der Kunde merk das nochnicht mal mit die Bedienung


----------



## vollmi (1 November 2021)

Setzt denn jemand die Unified Panels schon produktiv ein? Sind die auch nur annähernd mit den Comfortpanel vergleichbar?


----------



## trobo (1 November 2021)

Wir sind auf die MTPs umgestiegen da die TPs längerfristig schlecht lieferbar sein werden so unsere Info, glücklicherweise alles Neuprojekte / HMI Überarbeitung machbar....
Haben 3x MTP1000 noch für mitte Novmeber zugesagt und 4xmtp700 branding free mitte dezember... Nach der Bestellung war das Lieferdatum gleich auf Ende März 2022 gesetzt  Hoffen wir mal die kommen auch.....


vollmi schrieb:


> Setzt denn jemand die Unified Panels schon produktiv ein? Sind die auch nur annähernd mit den Comfortpanel vergleichbar?


Kann ich dir in 4 Wochen sagen, dann ist es soweit projektiert.

Hätten auch andere Touch IPCs genommen, doch wenn der Kunde Siemens will bekommt er es halt auch. 🧑‍🔧


----------



## Wutbürger (1 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Erlebt ihr auch dass die Siemens Panele jetzt unerträglich lange Leieferzeiten haben ?
> Comfort Panele 100 -120 Tage !


Da sind 2 Dinge zusammengekommen.

Zum einen konnte sich Siemens nicht vorstellen, dass die überteuerten und leistungsschwachen Displays trotz all ihren massiven Einschränkungen, so großen Absatz finden würden.

Zum anderen sind hier die technisch längst restlos veralteten Chips verbaut, die auf dem Markt nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge erhältlich sind.


----------



## NBerger (1 November 2021)

> Zum anderen sind hier die technisch längst restlos veralteten Chips verbaut, die auf dem Markt nicht mehr in ausreichender Menge erhältlich sind.


Ernsthaft jetzt??? Vielleicht sollte man Siemens mal den Link zu Ebay schicken. Habe da einen Kunden der besorgt sich auch Ersatzteile über Ebay.

Oder,Nein- Hat der jetzt Siemens übernommen?


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

Ja, mit Siemens ist es gerade nicht lustig.
Bestimmte ET200SP-Baugruppen Liefertermin 30.5.22

Rekordhalter ist gerade Balluff
IO-Link-Master Liefertermin 30.6.22


----------



## JesperMP (1 November 2021)

trobo schrieb:


> Wir sind auf die MTPs umgestiegen da die TPs längerfristig schlecht lieferbar sein werden so unsere Info, glücklicherweise alles Neuprojekte / HMI Überarbeitung machbar....
> Haben 3x MTP1000 noch für mitte Novmeber zugesagt und 4xmtp700 branding free mitte dezember... Nach der Bestellung war das Lieferdatum gleich auf Ende März 2022 gesetzt  Hoffen wir mal die kommen auch.....


Das ist ja nicht besser als die Comfort Panele... 
Ist also für mich keinen Weg. Haben ein Anzahl Projekte, ein Projekt mit IBN Mitte-Ende Januar.


----------



## ducati (1 November 2021)

So wie ichs verstanden hab, hat Siemens mit Beginn der Corona Krise alles runtergefahren und storniert. Dann kahm die Krise nicht und auf Grund der jetzt langen Lieferzeiten bestellt sich jeder jetzt auch noch viel auf Lager...
Wie früher damals mit den Trabi Ersatzteilen. Da hatte jeder 2 Kupplungen Reserve in der Garage.

Aktuell hilft nur defekte Teile reparieren lassen. Aber da haben die Preise auch extrem angezogen...


----------



## MasterOhh (1 November 2021)

Generell gibt es seit mindestens 3-6 Monaten überall Lieferprobleme. Zum einem weil Rohstoffe/Komponenten fehlen und zu anderen weil die Firmen alle am hamstern sind und das Problem damit noch verschärfen.

Aluminiumgehäuse --> gibt kein Magnesium mehr aus China
Kunststoffgehäuse --> Weichmacher sind knapp
Elektronik --> allgemeiner Chipmangel


----------



## Heinileini (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Rekordhalter ist gerade Balluff
> IO-Link-Master Liefertermin 30.6.22


Direkt an PN/DP-Harald liefern lassen (falls er auch darauf wartet)!


----------



## Maagic7 (1 November 2021)

TP1500 Comfort vor ca. 6 Wochen bestellt. Liefertermin vorauss. Juni 2022


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2021)

Ich sag nur "Back to the Roots" --> Schöne alte Schütztechnik. Das werden nicht mehr viele zu finden sein, die so etwas noch gut hinbekommen. ;-) Aber Schütze gibts im Moment noch!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber Schütze gibts im Moment noch!


Nach deinem Beitrag gibts Morgen Abend auch keine mehr 😇


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Back to the Roots" --> Schöne alte Schütztechnik. Das werden nicht mehr viele zu finden sein, die so etwas noch gut hinbekommen. ;-) Aber Schütze gibts im Moment noch!


Ich kann's zwar noch, aber es ist halt blöd, wenn dann der Schaltschrank 20m lang ist und die Anlage 6m.
Ausserdem kann doch kein Mechaniker mehr Geschwindigkeiten richtig auslegen.
Ohne FU wären die aufgeschmissen.


----------



## adiemus84 (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann doch kein Mechaniker mehr Geschwindigkeiten richtig auslegen.
> Ohne FU wären die aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich kann's zwar noch, aber


Ja, ich hab das auch noch gemacht, aber bei Verknüpfungen, ist man heute gewohnt die einfach fix anzulegen, früher durfte man noch darüber nachdenken, ob der fließende Strom weiter "hinten" falsch abbiegt  Ganz zu schweigen von "Einsparen" von Kontakten! Das kennt doch kaum noch jemand.


----------



## Wutbürger (1 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich überlege sogar ein Thin Client PC und ein handelsüblichen Touch Schirm einzubauen und WinCC PC RT damit betreiben. Klar, nur mit die Kundenakzept. Das ist aber auch eine Krücke.


Aber bitte einen ganz leistungsschwachen „Thin Client“ verwenden, oder künstlich ausbremsen. Ansonsten bekommst du dem Kunden später kein „normales“ Siemens- Panel mehr verkauft.


----------



## dekuika (1 November 2021)

Ich glaube, ich sollte erst mal schauen was es für Komponenten gibt, bevor ich über die Programmierung nachdenke.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich sollte erst mal schauen was es für Komponenten gibt, bevor ich über die Programmierung nachdenke.


Und nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eine Kunde versprechen wenn seine Anlage geliefert wird.

Keine Deadline, pönale unterschreiben.


----------



## dekuika (1 November 2021)

Naja, liefern kann man schon.....


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen von "Einsparen" von Kontakten! Das kennt doch kaum noch jemand.


Mit der Siemens Schützsimulation (Logo) lernt man das wieder 😃


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen von "Einsparen" von Kontakten! Das kennt doch kaum noch jemand.


Die gute alte Boolsche Algebra.
Alles optimieren.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die gute alte Boolsche Algebra.
> Alles optimieren.


Naja ... Ein paar Grundregeln zu Signalfluss sollte man aber schon noch einhalten.
Ansonsten wird's schnell undurchschaubar und nicht wartbar.


----------



## JesperMP (1 November 2021)

Ich war gerade bei eine Erweiterung von eine alte Anlage. 
Klassiche Fliessdiagramm mit viele Lampen. Zentrale S7-400 SPS Rack mit sehr dichen Kabelbundeln. Viele Taster und Schalter für die Bedienung. Viele Koppelrelais. Einfach furchtbar !! Das will ich nicht zurück haben.
Geb mir ein HMI wo ich alles flexibel programmieren kann, der viel einfacher und besser für den Anwender ist, UND den ich nicht jeden 5-10 Jahren neu erfinden muss.
Ich weis dass Microsoft Windows CE abgekündigt habe. Ich weis dass Elektronikkomponente eine kurze Lebenszyklus haben. Aber trotz dies, Siemens kann ihr nicht die Programmierung für 15-20 Jahren festhalten ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Geb mir ein HMI wo ich alles flexibel programmieren kann, der viel einfacher und besser für den Anwender ist, UND den ich nicht jeden 5-10 Jahren neu erfinden muss.


Na komm, von Protool zu TIA Advanced hat sich aber nicht die Welt geändert 😂


----------



## Ralle (1 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na komm, von Protool zu TIA Advanced hat sich aber nicht die Welt geändert 😂


Oh doch, es ist extrem langsam geworden beim Projektieren!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oh doch, es ist extrem langsam geworden beim Projektieren!


Stimmt 😆


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 November 2021)

Ich habe mir auch ein paar Siemens-Bauteile für eine Teststation bestellt. Kommt wohl alles irgendwann im März. Vielleicht.....

Bin gespannt ob sich das mal alles wieder normalisiert


----------



## dekuika (1 November 2021)

Was für Bauteile?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 November 2021)

Ich hatte jetzt auch erst 2,5 Monate auf meine 1200er CPUs gewartet...
Da ich zuhause gerade mit WinccRT am Testen und Spielen bin,
freunde ich mich auch mit diesem Gedanken mehr und mehr an.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was für Bauteile?


Kleine CPU und nen G120


----------



## zako (2 November 2021)

War neulich auf einer Anlage, da wurde geberlos positioniert. Habe dann gefragt, Eure Motoren haben doch Geber - man muss ja da schon Randbedingungen beachten, wenn man das so macht.
Anwort:  Ja, aber die Geberleitungen wurden noch nicht geliefert.
Auf der anderen Seite, wenn´s jetzt so funktioniert, spart man sich zukünftig doch ein paar Euronen  ...


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (2 November 2021)

Hallo

für alle, die alternative Hersteller einsetzen dürfen haben wir unseren Converter für TIA HMI implementiert.

Über die Openness Funktionen konvertieren wir die möglichen Objekte in unsere Visustage.

Die Visustage läuft nach Installation im Lean -Modus unbegrenzt. Damit kann man ein konvertiertes Projekt vorab prüfen.

Also ohne Risiko.


----------



## adiemus84 (2 November 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr derzeit nur Touch-Panels anbietet? Ich suche etwas mit Tasten.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (2 November 2021)

Hallo

wir haben nur Touch-Geräte.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2021)

Die Entscheidung - der nicht nur von mir genommen ist - ist den Comfort Panel zu nachliefern. In den Schrank bleibt bis dann ein leeren Loch.
Die Kunde muss über ein PC RT die Maschine bedienen. Die PC RT muss irgendwo plaziert werden. Es wird kein Thin Client oder IPC in die Steuerung eingebaut.
Nicht schön, aber ist für mich den minimalsten Einsatz.


----------



## Markus (4 November 2021)

Für SIEMENS läuft es trotzdem bestens:








						Siemens profitiert von wackligen Lieferketten
					

Q3-Zahlen




					www.boerse-online.de
				




Auftragseingang schoss um 44% nach oben.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wen ich für die größeren Arschlöcher halten soll, die ganzen Affen die das angerichtet haben (labert mich nicht voll dass bei so komplexem blablabla keiner was dafür blablabla...) oder die Vollidioten die jetzt hamstern.

Willkommen in der DDR!
Falls noch jemand Keilriemen für den Mähdrescher braucht, ich habe 20 Stück brauche sie nicht und gebe aber keine her.

Als der Tsunami über die japanischen Chipfabriken ist, da war das auch Kacke.
Jeder hat den Grund verstanden und nach ein paar Monaten war die Sache gefressen.

Was jetzt passiert ist gewollt - zumindest ist es gewollt dass es nicht schnell vorbei geht.
Geiz ist geil, xy first  und das BWL Geschwür werden schon dafür sorgen.

Hoffen wir mal dass die Coronadramatiker sich wieder einnässen und die Schulen zu machen.
Dann kann ich mich wieder verpissen - es gibt im ersten Halbjahr 22 vermutlich eh nicht viel zu tun.
Und in der Siemens Mal auf F5 drücken kann ich auch am Strand...

Zu dem Thema China sag ich besser nix...


Noch was.
Ich bin jetzt elitärer Besitzer einer PS5 - ich musste noch nicht mal ein Organ dafür hergeben.
Darf man das im Internet schreiben oder wird jetzt morgen bei mir eingebrochen?
Alter ist das eine kranke Welt...


----------



## NBerger (4 November 2021)

> Hoffen wir mal dass die Coronadramatiker sich wieder einnässen und die Schulen zu machen.


Na, Kinderarbeit haben wir hier nicht.


----------



## Mrtain (5 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Noch was.
> Ich bin jetzt elitärer Besitzer einer PS5 - ich musste noch nicht mal ein Organ dafür hergeben.



Und auch nicht deine Seele verkauf? 😁


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt elitärer Besitzer einer PS5 - ich musste noch nicht mal ein Organ dafür hergeben.



was ist den ein "PS5"?

Ein Luxus-Auto?
Eine Luxus-Uhr?
...?


----------



## Ralle (5 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was ist den ein "PS5"?
> 
> Ein Luxus-Auto?
> Eine Luxus-Uhr?
> ...?


Das weißt du nicht???
Das ist so ein Ding, mit dem man anderen Leuten die Knochen bricht. Ich glaube, der Markus will dich übertrumpfen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das weißt du nicht???
> Das ist so ein Ding, mit dem man anderen Leuten die Knochen bricht. Ich glaube, der Markus will dich übertrumpfen!


dafür braucht mein ein Hilfsmittel?
Mir reicht dies hier ...


----------



## Mirko123 (5 November 2021)

@Markus 
was willst Du eigentlich mit Deinen Beitrag aussagen #41? 
Da ist doch praktisch derzeit jede Branche von Lieferengpässen betroffen. Und jetzt wird bestellt was geht - aber wem willst Du da einen Vorwurf machen?


----------



## Markus (5 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> @Markus
> was willst Du eigentlich mit Deinen Beitrag aussagen #41?
> Da ist doch praktisch derzeit jede Branche von Lieferengpässen betroffen. Und jetzt wird bestellt was geht - aber wem willst Du da einen Vorwurf machen?



Einen Vorwurf mache ich allen.
Einkäufern von großen Konzernen die ihre A. B. C Lieferanten auf den einzelnen billigsten reduziert haben und diesen quasi versklavt haben.
All den Menschen die nur an das hier und jetzt denken und danach handeln - sie widern mich schon eh und je an.
All den Firmen die jetzt hamstern.
All den Vertrieblern die ihre Kunden nicht zur Vernunft ermutigen sondern freudig die Luftbestellungen annehmen und ihre Boni ausrechnen.
All den Vorständen die sich dran erfreuen ihren Aktionären kurzfristig Superzahlen zu bringen.
All den Politikern die meinen jeden Kackhaufen harmonisieren, sanktionieren und reglementieren zu müssen, aber wenn es drauf ankommt in ihrer erbärmlichen hilflosen Lächerlichkeit daneben stehen.
Und natürlich all denen die dämlich genug sind zu glauben, dass an den "positiven" Entwicklungen der Situation langfristig etwas positiv bleibt.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Chinesen im Moment etwas mehr wissen als alle anderen...

Als überzeugter Anhänger der 80/20 Religion bin ich natürlich auch überzeugt davon das 80% der Menschen einfach nur Strunzdumm sind.
So gesehen hast du recht - was labere ich hier eigentlich?


----------



## Mirko123 (5 November 2021)

Durch die Coronakrise haben Chiplieferanten auch ihre Fertigung für die Consumer- Elektronik ausgerichtet, statt weiterhin für den Industriebereich zu produzieren, worauf u.a. die jetzigen Liefersituationen zurückzuführen sind. Da haben doch tatsächlich rücksichtslose Leute Laptops und Tabletts für Ihre Kids im Homeschooling gekauft. Oben hat sogar einer geschrieben, dass er sich eine PS5 gekauft hat - ich hoffe  für ihn dass er den Themenstarter nie begegnet (zumindest wenn er so drauf ist wie der  Rostige👊 )


----------



## Markus (5 November 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Durch die Coronakrise haben Chiplieferanten auch ihre Fertigung für die Consumer- Elektronik ausgerichtet, statt weiterhin für den Industriebereich zu produzieren, worauf u.a. die jetzigen Liefersituationen zurückzuführen sind. Da haben doch tatsächlich rücksichtslose Leute Laptops und Tabletts für Ihre Kids im Homeschooling gekauft. Oben hat sogar einer geschrieben, dass er sich eine PS5 gekauft hat - ich hoffe  für ihn dass er den Themenstarter nie begegnet (zumindest wenn er so drauf ist wie der  Rostige👊 )



Das glaubst du wirklich?
Also das mit den um gestellten Produktionen und ne Laptops fürs Homeschooling?


----------



## Oberchefe (5 November 2021)

Die Chiphersteller bevorzugen im Moment die lukrativeren Geschäfte(wer soll es ihnen verdenken), da gehören die Geschäfte mit Automobilherstellern eher nicht dazu, die drücken ihre Lieferanten bekannterweise gerne.
Ein Kunde wie Apple beispielsweise wird da eher bevorzugt bedient, zumal die anscheinend etwas vorausschauender bestellt haben.








						Marktanalyse: Apple am wenigsten von Chip-Knappheit betroffen
					

Die Chip-Knappheit sorgt weiterhin für Probleme. Laut eines Analysten ist Apple am wenigsten, Samsung und OnePlus am schlimmsten betroffen.




					blog.notebooksbilliger.de
				




Das ist ja das Problem des zu sehr BWL-getriebenen Handelns: da taucht plötzlich Corona auf, da könnte der Absatz einbrechen, also werden die Bestellungen pauschal reduziert, zu viel auf Lager geht gar nicht.

Die Folge: die Produktion wird reduziert, die Beschäftigten gehen in Kurzarbeit, ein paar Monate später sollen sie viele Überstunden ableisten um die wieder anziehende Nachfrage zu bedienen.

Dann kommen noch ein paar Probleme dazu wie z.B. Schiff blockiert Kanal, diverse Häfen in China zeitweise geschlossen, zu wenig Container verfügbar (wieder das Thema Lagerhaltung), und schon steigen die Lieferzeiten. Und wenn die Kunden meinen, es könnte etwas knapp werden, fangen sie zu hamstern an (siehe Klopapier), egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## ducati (6 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Das glaubst du wirklich?
> Also das mit den um gestellten Produktionen und ne Laptops fürs Homeschooling?


Dieser Marketinggag ist doch ziemlich durchschaubar😂
Die ach so noblen Laptophersteller haben in der größten Krise den ärmsten Kindern in Afrika jedem einen Laptop geschenkt...

Wers glaubt...🤣


----------



## Mrtain (6 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Einen Vorwurf mache ich allen.
> Einkäufern von großen Konzernen die ihre A. B. C Lieferanten auf den einzelnen billigsten reduziert haben und diesen quasi versklavt haben.
> All den Menschen die nur an das hier und jetzt denken und danach handeln - sie widern mich schon eh und je an.
> All den Firmen die jetzt hamstern.
> ...



Bla Bla Bla...


----------



## NBerger (6 November 2021)

Hab hier einen Maschinenbauer der besorgt die Siemenskomponenten über Polen. Die Geräte sind original Siemens aber nicht aus Deutschland sondern aus China... Lieferzeiten angeblich sofort.

Ob wir hier vielleicht auch ein wenig vera..... werden?

P.S.: Hab ein Notebook bestellt, kommt aus China, Lieferzeit waren 2 Wochen. Wo ist denn da Chipmangel oder so ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 November 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hab hier einen Maschinenbauer der besorgt die Siemenskomponenten über Polen. Die Geräte sind original Siemens aber nicht aus Deutschland sondern aus China


Na dann hoffe ich mal das es sich nicht um folgende Ware handelt
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/vorsicht-vor-siemens-produktfälschungen-ovp-ware-aus-china.103585/


----------



## NBerger (6 November 2021)

OHa... werd ihn mal informieren... Danke


----------



## Markus (6 November 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla...



Willst du damit sagen dass die Aussagen falsch sind oder kannst du sie einfach nur nicht ertragen?


----------



## ducati (6 November 2021)

Gabs doch letztens erst nen Thread, dass man an der MAC Adresse erkennt, obs in Deutschland oder China produziert wurde...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Gabs doch letztens erst nen Thread, dass man an der MAC Adresse erkennt, obs in Deutschland oder China produziert wurde...


https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/cpu-nicht-kompatibel.105389/#post-803342


----------



## Captain Future (7 November 2021)

Wir bekommen an Panels, CPUs oder sonst was….was wir wollen.
Wir haben einen Großhändler in China….. hahaha hat nur einen Hacken ca. Doppelter Listenpreis aber Menge egal soviel wie man will

Was ich damit sagen will… der Scheißdreck ist vorhanden nur nicht für uns in der EU aber für alle in China.
Soweit ist es gekommen mit dem Quatsch alles in China zu produzieren zu lassen.

Für eine 1515-F haben wir 5.500 Dollar bezahlt (Listenpreis 2.500 Euro) .. Hätten wir auch 20 Stück oder mehr kaufen können…
das ist echt zum kotzen.
Unserem Kunden war der Preis egal Hautsache seine Machine konnte ausgeliefert werden.

Bin mal gespannt was noch alles kommt….


----------



## ducati (7 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir bekommen an Panels, CPUs oder sonst was….was wir wollen.
> Wir haben einen Großhändler in China….. hahaha hat nur einen Hacken ca. Doppelter Listenpreis aber Menge egal soviel wie man will


Wie lang sind die Lieferzeiten? Und könntest Du den Großhändler hier preisgeben?


----------



## Captain Future (7 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie lang sind die Lieferzeiten? Und könntest Du den Großhändler hier preisgeben? da ich damit vor der Krise



Da wir damit vor der Krise Geld verdient haben kann ich das nicht machen.
Bestellen kann ich Dir aber was Du willst und zu 99% ist es auch verfügbar.
Lieferzeiten sind ca. 8-14 Tage. Pakete kommen mit DHL, Fedex oder UPS. 
Was ich aber erwähnen muß von 10 Bestellungen laufen 8 oder 9 ohne Probleme.
Also der Großhändler aus China liefert immer und hat noch nie Probleme gemacht..... aber wenn ein Paket beim Deutschen Zoll landet
kann es sein, wenn man Pech hat das es 4-6 Wochen dort liegt.

Trotz EORI-Nummer auf dem Paket, Rechnung und Lieferschein anbei. 
Was die Hörnchen beim Zoll damit machen oder warum die 4 Wochen brauchen.... keine Ahnung. 
Das passiert wenn die Lieferung mit DHL kommt öfters als bei z.B. bei UPS. 
Womit die Chinesen versenden darauf hat man keinen Einfluss.


----------



## s_kraut (7 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Da wir damit vor der Krise Geld verdient haben kann ich das nicht machen.
> Bestellen kann ich Dir aber was Du willst und zu 99% ist es auch verfügbar.
> Lieferzeiten sind ca. 8-14 Tage. Pakete kommen mit DHL, Fedex oder UPS.
> Was ich aber erwähnen muß von 10 Bestellungen laufen 8 oder 9 ohne Probleme.
> ...


Wo sind wir da gelandet mit der Globalisierung?


----------



## Captain Future (8 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wo sind wir da gelandet mit der Globalisierung?


Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Der geilste Fall war mal ein Handrad also Drehgeber der 24V HTL-Impulse ausgibt.
Darauf haben wir 6 Monate gewartet, weil auf den Handrad kein CE-Zeichen war. Das Handrad haben wir 2020 bestellt, weil das
eigentlich geplante Gerät von Siemens erst Feb. 2022 verfügbar ist laut Siemens Mall. Vom Hauptzollamt Leipzig wurde das Gerät nach Köln
geschickt zu einer anderen Abteilung zwecks Prüfung ob es sich um ein Plagiat oder sonst was handelt.

Nach 10 telefonischen Gesprächen und 20 Emails was wir damit vor haben ist es dann am Ende gekommen….. Die ganze Aktion mit Unterlagen, Rechnung und von uns erstellten Beschreibungen und der Betätigung das wir nach dem Einbau den gesamten Schaltschrank ein CE erstellen
ist das Gerät plötzlich per DHL zugestellt worden….. Das war alles wirklich mehr als lächerlich…..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wo sind wir da gelandet mit der Globalisierung?


Das frage ich mich auch oft. Ich habe z.B. Bekannte in Irland. Immer wenn ich sie besuche
bitten Sie mich Irish Whisky im Rahmen der Freimenge mitzubringen. Der kostet bei uns ( Exportiert
von Irland nach DE ) deutlich weniger als in Irland selbst ( hohe Steuer ).

So muss der Irish Whisky erst einmal eine Reise durch Europa hinlegen, bevor ihn der Ire (zum humanen Preis) trinken kann.


----------



## Markus (8 November 2021)

Ja... All diese ganzen "Zufälle"...

Eberspächer wird Ofer eines Angriffs mit Ransomware. Lieferengpässe der Automobile wird zusätzlich bedroht...


Der Arme Chinese der den Strom in dieser schweren Zeit - im Namen des Umweltschutzes - für viele Zulieferer rationieren musste baut 200 neue Kohlekraftwerke...

"Zufälle" gibt es.
Und dann natürlich noch mich - den rücksichtslosen PS5 Käufer, der gemeinsam mit den homegeshoolten Kindern aus Afrika die Wirtschaft gegen die Wand fährt.


----------



## ducati (8 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> hat nur einen Hacken ca. Doppelter Listenpreis


Hmm, kommt im Einzelfall drauf an... Bei Siemens Deutschland krigst ja mit der Bestelloption "Anlagenstillstand" auch so gut wie alles in 1-2 Tagen. Aber zum Dreifachen Listenpreis...

Schon echt wie in der DDR, da hat man sich auch die Trabbiteile aus Tschechien besorgt...


----------



## ducati (8 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> diese ganzen "Zufälle"...


hmm, ich weiss auch nicht... wenn die Chinesen den Europäer und Ami in die Steinzeit zurückversetzen, wer kauft dann in China das ganze Plastikspielzeug? Also m.M. in der globalisierten Welt würden die sich mittelfristig selber damit schaden..


----------



## Captain Future (8 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, kommt im Einzelfall drauf an... Bei Siemens Deutschland krigst ja mit der Bestelloption "Anlagenstillstand" auch so gut wie alles in 1-2 Tagen. Aber zum Dreifachen Listenpreis...
> 
> Schon echt wie in der DDR, da hat man sich auch die Trabbiteile aus Tschechien besorgt...


Der Anlagenstillstand ist schon leer..... Da gibt es nichts mehr.
Die bedienen sich einfach selber zu oft aus diesem Lager..... haben wir auch schon 10x ausprobiert in letzter Zeit.

Das wird alles noch sehr LUSTIG..... Ich kaufe in der ganzen EU Klemmen und so einen Dreck ein was enorm viel Zeit kostet.
Abgesehen davon das wir für das Marterial auch viel mehr bezahlen als sonst.....


----------



## Markus (8 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiss auch nicht... wenn die Chinesen den Europäer und Ami in die Steinzeit zurückversetzen, wer kauft dann in China das ganze Plastikspielzeug? Also m.M. in der globalisierten Welt würden die sich mittelfristig selber damit schaden..



Ich halte es - aus den von dir genannten Gründen - für unwahrscheinlich dass jemand in die Steinzeit gembombt wird. Dass sowas heute anderes läuft zeigt doch die aktuelle Situation.

Es geht um Einfluss und Abhängigkeiten.

Ein sehr problematische Thema ist z. B. Taiwan. China will es haben, und wenn sie es in den nächsten Jahren nicht bekommen, dann verfehlt die Regierung ein wichtiges Ziel und verliert einen großen Teil seiner Glaubwürdigkeit.

Für Taiwan und für den Rest der demokratischen Welt wäre das ein Desaster. Wir sind mit den USA als Gallionsfigur natürlich dagegen.

Wenn es dort zu einer Auseinandersetzung kommt, dann wird das schlimm. Selbst wenn sie im BESTEN Fall nur diplomatisch ausgefochten wird, wird das in dieser Zeit (viele Jahre) für Probleme beim Handel führen, gegen die die aktuelle Lieferengpässe nur ein Witz sind...

China hat keine Erfahrung beim besetzen von Ländern, da will der Russe dann mit seiner Expertise unter die Arme greifen.

Ich denke zum einen will man der demokratischen Welt einen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben was es bedeuten wird wenn man sich China beim Einmarsch in Taiwan (zu lange) in den Weg stellt, und auf der anderen Seite musste natürlich auch klar gemacht werden was es für Konsequenzen hat wenn man Chinesische Konzerne wie Huawei aussperrt.

Jeder der sich anmaßt die chinesische Kultur zu verstehen, der hat sie nicht verstanden. Das ist in etwa so wie bei der Quantenphysik.
Ich zumindest möchte das nicht von mir behaupten.
Aber sie haben Gründe warum sie Dinge tun. Gründe die wir nicht verstehen.

Der Afrikaner lebt in der Vergangenheit - Für sie ist es wichtig was die Ahnen gesagt haben (deswegen haben sie technologisch auch noch nie was nennenswertes Zustande gebracht)

Wir Europäer und unsere Abkömmlinge überm Teich leben im "Hier und Jetzt". Wir brauchen was? Wir besorgen, bauen, entwickeln,.. das.

Die Chinesen leben in der Zukunft.
Das "Hier und Jetzt" ist nicht so relevant wie bei uns. Sie arbeiten auf das hin was in 30 Jahren ist.
Wenn wir verstehen was passiert, dann sind die längst wo anders...

Man muss bei all den Dingen die China unternimmt auch immer im Hinterkopf haben wie dieses Land in den letzten 150 Jahren von uns behandelt worden ist. Egal ob die Japaner durch sind und alles niedergemetzelt haben oder ob wir dort in der Kolonialisierung mit unserer Überheblichkeit aufgetreten sind bzw. dass Land immer wieder gedemütigt haben - das haben die nicht vergessen...

Steinzeit halte ich dennoch für unwahrscheinlich.
Aber die Gegend da unten ist angespannt.
Neben China/Russland und Taiwan/USA + Nato gibt's da noch weitere wie z.B. Japan die am zittern sind.

Aber es gibt schon ein gewisses Risiko für "Steinzeit". Im kalten Krieg waren Männer an den roten Knöpfen, welche die Schrecken des Krieges noch in guter Erinnerung hatten. Da unten sitzen 21 Jährige in Flugzeugen und Schiffen die regelmäßig in anderer Leute Gebiete eindringen und Krieg nur von der Playstation 5 kennen...


----------



## Mrtain (8 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen dass die Aussagen falsch sind oder kannst du sie einfach nur nicht ertragen?


Weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2021)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall vorsichtig mit dem China Material.

Beispiel:
Einfach mal bei Ebay 6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0 suchen => Filtern auf Zustand "NEU" und staunen

Hier mal ein Siemens Original ( auch aus EBAY ):



Und hier eine andere "neue" CPU aus China ( gibt zahlreiche dieser Art ):



PS:
Die "neuen" China CPU´s ( auf Ebay gibt es zahlreiche solcher komischen Neuware-Geräte mit untypischen Etiketten )
haben übrigens alle durchgehend E-Stand 2, aktuell wäre 10.


----------



## Markus (9 November 2021)

Vielleicht kann man das Forum dafür sinnvoll nutzen? 

Jeder der sowas findet meldet es in einem eigenen Beitrag. Wenn sich die Gelehrten einig sind, dass da was faul ist, dann kann jeder hier seinen Ebay Account nutzen um das bei Ebay zu melden.
Vielleicht verschwinden solche Angebote dann?


----------



## Heinileini (9 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Vielleicht verschwinden solche Angebote dann?


Ins DarkNet?


----------



## Markus (9 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ins DarkNet?



Da tun sie nicht weh. 
Wer da einkauft kalkuliert mit einem anderen Risiko.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Jeder der sowas findet meldet es in einem eigenen Beitrag. Wenn sich die Gelehrten einig sind, dass da was faul ist, dann kann jeder hier seinen Ebay Account nutzen um das bei Ebay zu melden.


Ich habe solche Angebote mal vor 2 Jahren bei Ebay gemeldet, inkl. ausführlicher Erklärung usw.
Passiert ist rein gar nichts, es kam nicht einmal eine Antwort...

Diese Ebay Verkäufer machen wohl einen guten Umsatz und die Provision will sich Ebay wohl nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ins DarkNet?


Nix gegen das Darknet ... Da weiß man was man bekommt


----------



## NBerger (9 November 2021)

Nicht bei Ebay melden sondern dem Zoll


----------



## ducati (9 November 2021)

Wie ich Captain Future verstanden habe, geht es doch nicht um bei Ebay verkaufte Fälschungen, sondern:

Es gibt bei Siemens 2 Produktionsstätten, eine in Deutschland für den (west-) europäischen Markt und eine in China für den asiatischen Markt. Mit jeweils auch eigenen Vertriebskanälen. Während in Deutschland nichts mehr produziert werden kann und somit der (west-)europäische Vertriebskanal nicht liefern kann, gibt es in China keine Produktions- und Lieferprobleme.
Der Trick ist also, einen chinesischen (Groß-) Händler zu finden, der auch nach Deutschland liefert, obwohl er es vermutlich gemäß Vertragsbedingungen mit Siemens nicht dürfte...

Also so hab ich das Thema hier verstanden.

Passt auch zu Markus Meinung, das China uns hier aushungern will...


----------



## ducati (9 November 2021)

nebenbei, wie sieht denn allgemein die Lieferzeit bei Beckhoff, Phönix, Wago, B&R usw. aus?


----------



## Cassandra (9 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> nebenbei, wie sieht denn allgemein die Lieferzeit bei Beckhoff, Phönix, Wago, B&R usw. aus?


Die Lieferzeit für [setz ein was du willst] ist aktuell extrem hoch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Passt auch zu Markus Meinung, das China uns hier aushungern will...


Wenn die Maschinenbauer fast Pleite sind, geht der Chinese 
auf Einkaufstour und kaufen diese.

Weissrussland schickt uns Flüchtlinge.
Russland kein Gas.
Die Chinesen keine Chips usw.

Wo wird das alles noch hinführen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2021)

Dann aus gegebenen Anlass die “Weisen Worte“
Mao Zedong (1893-1976) Mitbegründer der Volksrepublik China 


> Politik ist Krieg ohne Blutvergießen; Krieg ist Politik mit Blutvergießen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 November 2021)

Wenn hier aufgrund weiter steigender CO2 Bepreisung auch die letzte energiehungrige Produktion nach China abgezogen ist, haben die uns völlig in der Hand. Aber das alles ist weder Schuld von China, Russland oder Weissrussland, sondern das haben wir alles selbst in der Hand.


----------



## Mirko123 (9 November 2021)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Die Lieferzeit für [setz ein was du willst] ist aktuell extrem hoch!


Aussage ist schon zu pauschal. Man müsste das mal getrennt auflisten  -  bestimmte Steuerungsperformance, Antriebe je nach Kommunikationsbus, Getriebemotoren etc. 
Da konnten noch welche im Frühsommer liefern - weil sie auch ein großes Lager haben - und jetzt laufen die genauso den Rohmaterialien hinterher, anscheinend noch schlimmer als beim Wettbewerb weil dieser schon frühzeitiger auf die Situation reagierte. Alles nicht schön - außer für ein paar Krisengewinnler v.a. in Fernost.


----------



## Markus (9 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn hier aufgrund weiter steigender CO2 Bepreisung auch die letzte energiehungrige Produktion nach China abgezogen ist, haben die uns völlig in der Hand. Aber das alles ist weder Schuld von China, Russland oder Weissrussland, sondern das haben wir alles selbst in der Hand.



Naja das ist nochmal so ein Thema.
Es geht vielleicht zu weit in Richtung Verschwörungstheorie wenn man behauptet, dass bestimmte Bewegungen gezielt von irgendwem gefördert werden.

Wenn der Chinese aber sagt, dass er der Produktion den Stecker zieht weil er sonst seine Grenzwerte nicht einhalten kann, dann verdreht schon lange keiner mehr die Augen. Die Stimmen der neumodischen Vernunft nicken zustimmend und die zukünftige Elite des Landes hüpft am Freitag noch höher...

Mann muss die "Schwächen" seines Gegenüber halt kennen, dann geht vieles von selbst und ohne große Anstrengung.


----------



## Captain Future (10 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie ich Captain Future verstanden habe, geht es doch nicht um bei Ebay verkaufte Fälschungen, sondern:
> 
> Es gibt bei Siemens 2 Produktionsstätten, eine in Deutschland für den (west-) europäischen Markt und eine in China für den asiatischen Markt. Mit jeweils auch eigenen Vertriebskanälen. Während in Deutschland nichts mehr produziert werden kann und somit der (west-)europäische Vertriebskanal nicht liefern kann, gibt es in China keine Produktions- und Lieferprobleme.
> Der Trick ist also, einen chinesischen (Groß-) Händler zu finden, der auch nach Deutschland liefert, obwohl er es vermutlich gemäß Vertragsbedingungen mit Siemens nicht dürfte...
> ...


Genau so ist es…… und zu normalen Zeiten bezahlen wir hier viel mehr Geld als die Kunden in China….. 
Aber das kennen wir ja auch bei Autos. Früher war der Opel in Dänemark auch 20% günstiger als in Bochum ab Werk….

Deutsche lassen sich halt gerne verarschen


----------



## Captain Future (10 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weissrussland schickt uns Flüchtlinge.
> Russland kein Gas.
> Die Chinesen keine Chips usw.
> 
> Wo wird das alles noch hinführen!



Flüchtlinge waren 2015 nicht und sind es jetzt auch nicht.
Das sind ganz klar Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge die nur wegen unseren Sozialleistungen kommen.
Für mich ist diese Zuwanderung ganz klar gesteuert. 

warum wir alle so gerne unsere Steuern verteilen habe ich noch nie verstanden. Immer das dumme blubbern von 
wir haben es ja… ja Schulden haben wir und die Kassen sind leer. Wir können es uns nicht erlauben die Menge an Menschen
zu füttern per Sozialamt. Aber das merken viele erst wenn es zu spät ist…..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2021)

Ich weiß garnicht wo das Problem ist,
wir haben doch in diesem Jahr die CO2 Steuer
massiv erhöht im neuen Jahr gibt es noch
einmal einen Schluck aus der Pulle.
Dann kommt doch einiges mehr an Steuern durch die
hohen Ölpreise rein.
Und Sache zusätzlich abzusichern hat der
unfehlbarer Verkehrsminister, mal den
Bußgeld Katalog kräftig angepasst, vorher
wurden ja Tempo 30 Schilder aufgestellt (so langsam fahre ich nicht einmal mit den Fahrrad ohne E-Antrieb)

Das Geld kommt schon rein, sonst wird noch
eben das Rentenalter hoch gesetzt.


----------



## Captain Future (10 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wo das Problem ist,
> wir haben doch in diesem Jahr die CO2 Steuer
> massiv erhöht im neuen Jahr gibt es noch
> einmal einen Schluck aus der Pulle.
> ...


Ja im Abzocken sind die gut..... alles andere klappt nicht besonders gut.


----------



## 3.#6 (10 November 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Man muss bei all den Dingen die China unternimmt auch immer im Hinterkopf haben wie dieses Land in den letzten 150 Jahren von uns behandelt worden ist. Egal ob die Japaner durch sind und alles niedergemetzelt haben oder ob wir dort in der Kolonialisierung mit unserer Überheblichkeit aufgetreten sind bzw. dass Land immer wieder gedemütigt haben - das haben die nicht vergessen...


Das war auch die Kernaussage in irgend einer Reportage, schon länger her.


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich wäre auf jeden Fall vorsichtig mit dem China Material.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Einfach mal bei Ebay 6ES7315-2EH14-0AB0 suchen => Filtern auf Zustand "NEU" und staunen
> ...


Kann man jetzt schwer sagen, ob es in China Bestände älterer CPU gibt/gab, oder ob dort solche nach wie vor produziert werden und unter welchen Bedingungen.
Fakt ist, dass der Markt in solche Ecken treibt, wenn die offizielle Lieferzeit die 150 Tage übersteigt.

Einige schlaue Hersteller investieren in Produktionsanlagen in Europa. Ob das Ding dann 5 oder 500 € mehr kostet ist eigentlich egal, hauptsache es ist verfügbar.


----------



## dekuika (13 November 2021)

Kommt mir vor wie DDR 2.0. Erst mal Material suchen und dann überlegen, was es werden kann. Nur das die Software auch geklaut war. (Redabas, DCP)


----------



## Captain Future (13 November 2021)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer…. Von 1200er oder 1500er ist ja egal welche Karte oder CPU nichts mehr sofort
lieferbar…..


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 November 2021)

Was ging die Tage durch die Nachrichten, Claas (Landmaschinenhersteller) kauft Waschmaschinen um sich da die benötigten elektronischen Bauteile auszubauen, verrückt.


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was ging die Tage durch die Nachrichten, Claas (Landmaschinenhersteller) kauft Waschmaschinen um sich da die benötigten elektronischen Bauteile auszubauen, verrückt.


Dann muss Miele also Trecker, Mähdrescher etc. kaufen, um weiter produzieren zu können!?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was ging die Tage durch die Nachrichten, Claas (Landmaschinenhersteller) kauft Waschmaschinen um sich da die benötigten elektronischen Bauteile auszubauen, verrückt.


Das gleiche erzählte wir auch ein Kollege über John Deere,
ist aber ein Gerücht bei euch in Osnabrück und bei uns in OWL.









						Osnabrücker Südkreis: Ordert Claas Waschmaschinen in großem Stil? | NOZ
					

Hartnäckig hält sich das Gerücht, dass Landmaschinenhersteller wie Claas Tausende Waschmaschinen ordern, um deren Chips zu verbauen. Was ist dran?




					www.noz.de
				




Mann stelle sich mal vor da löten die Prozessoren mit den Lötkolben
von der Platine, bei jeder 15ten Waschmaschine klappt es.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 November 2021)

Drüber nachdenken würde ich aber schon, wenn du die Auslieferung eines 700.000 Euro Produkts, was durch 1-2 fehlende ICs verzögert wird, durch Zerlegen einer Waschmaschine für ein paar hundert Euro (bei Miele etwas mehr), Beschleunigen kannst.

Bei uns gabs auch schon Überlegungen wegen einer fehlenden Analogkarte für die ET200SP vorübergebend eine alte S7-300 einzubauen und die Signale zur neuen CPU zu übertragen damit die Anlage in Betrieb gehen kann. Zum Glück kam dann doch noch was rechtzeitig an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2021)

Das 700.000€ Produkt möchte ich dann aber nicht haben.
Vielleicht machen die das ja wirklich bei Claas


----------



## van (14 November 2021)

Bis vor etwa 20 Jahre hatte Siemens noch seine eigene Halbleitersparte …


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs auch schon Überlegungen wegen einer fehlenden Analogkarte für die ET200SP vorübergebend eine alte S7-300 einzubauen und die Signale zur neuen CPU zu übertragen damit die Anlage in Betrieb gehen kann. Zum Glück kam dann doch noch was rechtzeitig an.



Ich mache gerade einen größeren Umbau einer Anlage.
An der Anlage war ET200S verbaut, also bin ich dabei geblieben.
Bis vor ca. 10 Wochen keinerlei Lieferprobleme und ich hab über die Kollegen mit ET200SP gelacht.
Tja und nun ... ET200S auch kaum mehr zu bekommen.
Ich glaub ich muss Wachschutz für meine "Graubestände" organisieren.

Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, ist es bei den 300er Baugruppen auch nicht mehr rosig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2021)

So langsam wird es echt heftig.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (14 November 2021)

Hallo

bei meinen Brokern ist die Et200S und die S7 300  noch lieferbar zu erträglichen Konditionen. 

Oder man macht ein Redesign seiner Maschine und setzt andere Hardware ein.  Bei mir ist das meist, Achtung Werbung,  INSEVIS  wenn ich darf.


----------



## Mrtain (16 November 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> nebenbei, wie sieht denn allgemein die Lieferzeit bei Beckhoff, Phönix, Wago, B&R usw. aus?


Bei Schneider sieht’s momentan mau aus. Bekommen momentan weder FU‘s noch Steuerungen.


----------



## 3.#6 (16 November 2021)

Ich suchte heute nach diskreten Halbleitermodulen: Lieferzeit ab Hersteller 70 Wochen


----------



## Captain Future (17 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade einen größeren Umbau einer Anlage.
> An der Anlage war ET200S verbaut, also bin ich dabei geblieben.
> Bis vor ca. 10 Wochen keinerlei Lieferprobleme und ich hab über die Kollegen mit ET200SP gelacht.
> Tja und nun ... ET200S auch kaum mehr zu bekommen.
> ...


Bei den 300er habe ich für einen Kunden mal bei Siemens geschaut.... bis zu 240 Arbeitstagen


----------



## Captain Future (17 November 2021)

Morgen bestelle ich mal wieder bei den Brüdern von Bruce Lee.....
Hier bekommt man ja nichts mehr...... und diese scheiss KTP Panels laufen wie Dreck bei uns....
In jeder kleinen Kiste

Umgerechnet liegen die knapp unter dem Listenpreis ...


----------



## rlw (17 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Bei den 300er habe ich für einen Kunden mal bei Siemens geschaut.... bis zu 240 Arbeitstagen





Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade einen größeren Umbau einer Anlage.
> An der Anlage war ET200S verbaut, also bin ich dabei geblieben.
> Bis vor ca. 10 Wochen keinerlei Lieferprobleme und ich hab über die Kollegen mit ET200SP gelacht.
> Tja und nun ... ET200S auch kaum mehr zu bekommen.
> ...



Hinzu kommt, dass die ET200s seit dem 01.10.2020 im Produktauslauf ist,  die Preise angehoben wurden und
nur noch zum Listenpreis verkauft wird.
gruß rlw


----------



## dekuika (30 November 2021)

Habe gerade eben von meinem Großhändler den Liefertermin für Eaton Bauteile bekommen. Simple Elektroteile kommen evtl. 04/2022.
Es macht echt keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## mback (13 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

kann ich Dir mal meinen aktuellen Bedarf schicken? Wir haben da einen Engpass bei einer Steuerung für eine Entleeranlage für einen Großkunden aus der Chemie. Hast Du eine E-Mail Adresse? Gruß Michael


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2022)

mback schrieb:


> kann ich *Dir* mal meinen aktuellen Bedarf schicken?


Wer ist "Dir"?


----------



## JesperMP (13 Januar 2022)

mback schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich Dir mal meinen aktuellen Bedarf schicken? Wir haben da einen Engpass bei einer Steuerung für eine Entleeranlage für einen Großkunden aus der Chemie. Hast Du eine E-Mail Adresse? Gruß Michael


An wen richtet sich dies ?
Persönlich habe ich keine Panele auf Lager oder kenne von Lieferanten mit ein grossen Lagerhaltung.


----------



## Heinileini (13 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer ist "Dir"?


Das Vertrauen in unsere GlasKugeln ist immer wieder überwältigend.
Sehen wir es mal positiv, sie scheinen allzu oft gut funktioniert zu haben! 😷


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wer ist "Dir"?


Schicke ihm halt alle!


----------



## nade (2 Februar 2022)

Dann bin ich ja noch gut dran. ET 200 Preisanfrage und Liefertermin... Alle Teile bis Mai? geliefert. Gut habe auf Insevis umgestellt. Lieferung sollte diese bzw nächste Woche erfolgen. Auch der vor "nur" etwas als einem Monat georderten FU mit 30Kw dürfte dann eintrudeln. Mal sehn, wann ich die Teile für eine Umstellung einer Verteilung auf andere Einspeisung bekomme... Bis auf "Schrauben" alles mit nun ja fraglichem Liefertermin. Und auch der Anschlussschrank und die Komponenten für eine PV Anlage mit Messungen in der Mittelspannung sind "nur" ca 1 Monat später wie anfängliche Zusage. Aber dafür hatte ich letztes Jahr weit über 3 Monate auf läppische 10 Alu Rohrkabelschuhe gewartet... Nun ja kann ja nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Februar 2022)

Muß ein Schaltschrankbauer jetzt 1 Jahr lang Teile sammeln, bevor er einen Schaltschrank mit Siemens-Teilen bauen und ausliefern kann??

Bei einer Maschine von uns ist ein "exotisches" Not-Halt-Sicherheitsschaltgerät 3SK1121-2AB40 ausgefallen - voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 18.11.2022 ! Da konnten wir zum Glück auf Pilz PNOZ ausweichen und umbauen.

Harald


----------



## Markus (3 Februar 2022)

Aktuell liefert Siemens die Teile schneller als Pilz, kann aber morgen wieder anders sein. Und ja, da Thema Rohrkablschuhe für Alu haben wir hier auch gehabt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2022)

Ja man ist den ganzen Tag an Jonglieren wo man Teile
her bekommt. Also Siemens oder Pilz macht keinen
unterschied.
Bei Siemens F-Baugruppen im Dezember bestellt,
liefertermin Oktober.
Bei Pilz 300 Standard Not-Aus Relais im August bestellt,
Abschlag von 50 Ende Februar der Rest bleibt offen.
Ich bekomme jeden Tag Mails vom Einkauf ob wir nicht
etwas anderes einsetzen können, das wir dann auch nicht
bekommen. Der Ordner in Outlook, wo die Mails landen
heißt DDR, das ist Nostalgie.


----------



## erzteufele (3 Februar 2022)

Wir haben gerade mehr Probleme eine Sicherheitssteuerung zu bekommen... 
Kennt jemand noch einen der Lieferbar ist? Siemens/Pilz/Sick/Schmersal/... hab mitlerweile bei vielen weiteren Firmen angefragt alles tot...
Eigentlich bräuchte ich auch nur F-DI und F-DQ für die ET200SP hab noch zwei F-CPU´s rumliegen finde ich auch keine mehr...
Mein Schwarzbestand geht langsam zur neige


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2022)

ja, Inbetriebnahmen laufen grad echt fürn Arsch... wo man früher noch kurzfristig was nachbestellen konnte, bist jetzt voll aufgeschmissen.

Ich warte drauf, bis die Firmen anfangen, sich das Zeug gegenseitig aus den Schaltschränken zu klauen...


----------



## blimaa (3 Februar 2022)

ET200SP Sichere Eingänge: Im September bestellt, auf März bestätigt.
Heute habe ich gesehen, dass der Bestätigungstermin nicht mehr drin ist, nur noch "-". Nicht mal mehr der Preis wird angezeigt.... auch nur "-".
Anruf bei Siemens: "ganz direkt, wir wissen nicht, wann wir liefern können"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2022)

Solche Aussagen hörst du auch von anderen großen Lieferanten.
Die sind nur noch Hilflos und an verzweifeln.


----------



## knabi (3 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme jeden Tag Mails vom Einkauf ob wir nicht
> etwas anderes einsetzen können, das wir dann auch nicht
> bekommen. Der Ordner in Outlook, wo die Mails landen
> heißt DDR, das ist Nostalgie.


Naja, in der Mangelwirtschaft hätte man schon irgendwas organisiert, im Tausch gegen einen Ferienplatz an der Ostsee oder eine Lichtmaschine für den Trabant. Notfalls was in der Aktentasche aus dem Westen geschmuggelt (natürlich von einem, der rüber durfte)...aber wenn es selbst im Westen nix mehr gibt 🤔 😲...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2022)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch einen der Lieferbar ist? Siemens/Pilz/Sick/Schmersal/... hab mitlerweile bei vielen weiteren Firmen angefragt alles tot...



Keine Ahnung wer wie lange Lieferzeiten hat, dafür bin ich nicht zuständig.

Die fallen mir auf Anhieb ein:






__





						Sicherheitskomponenten - Bihl+Wiedemann GmbH
					

Drehzahlwächter, NOT-HALT Tastermodule, Safety Monitore- und E/A Module. Bihl+Wiedemann Sicherheitskomponenten. Jetzt im Webshop kaufen!




					www.bihl-wiedemann.de
				





			https://new.abb.com/low-voltage/de/produkte/maschinensicherheit/programmierbare-sicherheitsmodule
		





__





						Programmierbares Sicherheitssystem
					

Programmierbares Sicherheitssystem




					industrial.omron.de
				











						SmartGuard 600-Sicherheitssteuerungen mit Schutzfunktion  | Allen-Bradley Deutschland
					






					www.rockwellautomation.com


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2022)

Ich trau mich schon bald nicht nachzufragen, wo der poblige Stern-Dreieck Schalter bleibt. Bestellt mitte November. Eben mal noch eine Bestellung für kurzfristig eine Lüftungsanlage anzuschließen gemacht. War total Überrascht. Hab alles zusammen bekommen mit Liefertermin Morgen. Ist aber auch nicht soooo sehr viel. Mehr Verbinder oder auch Befestigungselemente für Gitterrinne hätte ich nicht brauchen dürfen. Deren Lager ist nun leer. Dafür bekomme ich aber 100te Meter Gitterrinne direkt Verfügbar. Kleine poblige Metallteile... Was ich auch nicht wissen will, ob ich diese Woche (also Morgen) noch mit einem 30KW SEW Fu, einem Bremswiederstand (Momentan das Not-Leihgerät läuft ohne Bremswiederstand hardcore an Zwischenkreisüberspannung beim Auslaufen des Absauggebläses), einer Insevis SPS... Sollte alles KW5 Eintrudeln. Ist aber auch nun ja...
Wie lange ich auf die Heute zusammen gestellte Komponenten für einen Netzumschluss von Trafo EVU auf neuen Trafo des Kunden, will ich nicht wissen. Hoffentlich nicht so lange bis die riesige Baustelle daneben, von einem Zulieferer, fertig ist und in Betrieb. Die sind noch an den Erdarbeiten und es sieht aus wie ein riesiger Sandkasten für Männer.
Auch wenn das Dessaster bereits unter CDU begonnen hat, aber für die Verbesserung der Kriese sag ich schon mal danke an alle SPD und Grünen Wähler. Die FDP wedelt ja auch wie immer nur mit dem Schwänzchen im Wind......
Der letzte mach doch mal schnell noch das Licht aus. Ruhe in Frieden Deutschland.
Ja ich weiß, in anderen Länder siehts sicher auch nicht besser aus. Man sollte sich eben nicht mit so einer Macht wie China anlegen, und Sanktionen verhängen wollen. Da wird mal mit einem Container Frachter im Suezkanal versucht zu Driften, und halt eben öh nöhh bis der Überseecontainer leer ist... das dauert.. und da ja nun keine Container da sind... dauerts eben auch mit der neuen Lieferung...


----------



## Spassbass (4 Februar 2022)

Ich hatte auch ET200 SP F-DI im Juli bestellt. Liefertermin war Dezember 2021 geplant. Der wurde dann auf Ende März verschoben.
Wir haben das ganze dann über den Siemens Vertrieb eskalieren lassen.
2 Wochen später kam dann die Info dass es einen Nachfolger (neue MLFB Nummer) gbit (wurde am 17.01.2022 zur Lieferung freigegeben).
Diesen habe ich dann diese Woche erhalten.

Uns wurde gesagt, wenn sich ein schon bestätigter Termin nochmal ändert, kann man es eskalieren lassen, mit dementsprechender Begründung. Dann ist es möglich dass man in der Prio etwas nach vorne rutscht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2022)

Zur Zeit lässt jeder eskalieren, das ist wie im Supermarkt,
vor den Regal sich um Klopapierrollen kloppen.


----------



## Andre1977 (4 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen.
Meine erfahrung:
1. Für neue Projekte bis 9 Monate Lieferzeit 
2. Für defektes HMI bei Anlagen stillstand, bekommt man innerhalb von ca. 3 Tagen ein neues HMI (Stand vor 6 Monaten)
- Das defekte Panel muss im Tausch eingesschikt werden.
- Bei der Bestellung muss die Serien-Nr. vom defekten Panel mit angegeben werden.


----------



## Martin Kluge (4 Februar 2022)

erzteufele schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade mehr Probleme eine Sicherheitssteuerung zu bekommen...
> Kennt jemand noch einen der Lieferbar ist? Siemens/Pilz/Sick/Schmersal/... hab mitlerweile bei vielen weiteren Firmen angefragt alles tot...
> Eigentlich bräuchte ich auch nur F-DI und F-DQ für die ET200SP hab noch zwei F-CPU´s rumliegen finde ich auch keine mehr...
> Mein Schwarzbestand geht langsam zur neige


Guten Tag, wir könnten Ihr Problem mit Sicherheitssteuerungen (stand alone oder voll integrierbar in die Bachmann M1 SPS) einfach lösen. Wir sind uneingeschränkt lieferfähig und ein renommeirter Hersteller bekannt für robuste u. zuverlässige Steuerungstechnik. www.bachmann.info Danke u. VG Martin Kluge vorname.nachmane@bachmann.info


----------



## Eckenhart (4 Februar 2022)

@nade Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast es ist der gesamte Westen betroffen.
inklusive USA usw.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (8 Februar 2022)

Noch ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema Comfort Panel:

Comfort Panel TP700 ca. 6 Monate...vielleicht. 

Und das verdeutlich wohl die Momentane Lage bei den F-Modulen am besten: 🥴





Oder doch lieber Sofortkauf?


----------



## blimaa (21 Februar 2022)

Festo reiht sich nun mit ihren Ventilinseln auch ihn die Liste "Bestellt und niemals geliefert" Liste ein...


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Festo reiht sich nun mit ihren Ventilinseln auch ihn die Liste "Bestellt und niemals geliefert" Liste ein...



Das ist schon seid Monaten so. 
CPX Busknoten, Propventile, alles was ein bisschen mehr als Kupferdraht und ne Feder drin hat ist quasi nicht lieferbar. Aber nicht erst seid heute...


----------



## Qerz (21 Februar 2022)

Heute die Mitteilung von Siemens bekommen:
S120 -> 2023.
ET200SP F-Di -> 2024.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2022)

Qerz schrieb:


> ET200SP F-Di ->* 2024.*



was, das ist doch bestimmt ein Tippfehler, korrigiere das sofort!


----------



## Qerz (21 Februar 2022)

Leider nein..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2022)

Qerz schrieb:


> Leider nein..


bei den alten Griechen wurde der Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht geköpft,
das machen wir allerdings heut zu Tage nicht mehr, du wirst für 6 Wochen gesperrt!


----------



## JesperMP (21 Februar 2022)

Qerz schrieb:


> Heute die Mitteilung von Siemens bekommen:
> S120 -> 2023.
> ET200SP F-Di -> 2024.


Ist dass dieselbe geschichte wie bei Beckhoff, wegen Chip Mangel muss man ein Alternativ Chip hersteller finden, und für ein Safety Modul bedeutet dass ein erneute Zertifizierung ?


----------



## Spassbass (21 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist dass dieselbe geschichte wie bei Beckhoff, wegen Chip Mangel muss man ein Alternativ Chip hersteller finden, und für ein Safety Modul bedeutet dass ein erneute Zertifizierung ?


Bei den F-DI gibt es ja schon einen neuen Typen der zertifiziert wurde und seit mitte Januar zur Lieferung freigegeben wurde.
Von daher wundert es mich schon das die Lieferzeit so extrem nach oben gegangen ist.


----------



## blimaa (21 Februar 2022)

Qerz schrieb:


> Heute die Mitteilung von Siemens bekommen:
> S120 -> 2023.
> ET200SP F-Di -> 2024.


Also bei meiner Bestellung für ES200sp F-DI steht immer noch kein Bestätigungsdatum drin.


----------



## dekuika (21 Februar 2022)

Vielleicht könnte Siemens ja Fendt- oder John Deere Schlepper kaufen und die Chips (die aus Waschmaschinen stammen) ausbauen.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Februar 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Bestellung für ES200sp F-DI steht immer noch kein Bestätigungsdatum drin.



Würde ich mal nachhaken. Hab extra nochmal geschaut, wann ich bestellt hatte. Lieferung von letzter Woche:


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Würde ich mal nachhaken. Hab extra nochmal geschaut, wann ich bestellt hatte. Lieferung von letzter Woche:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59357


Arbeitst du in einem Atomkraftwerk, dass das so schnell geht???


----------



## Heinileini (22 Februar 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Arbeitst du in einem Atomkraftwerk, dass das so schnell geht???


Das wird es wohl sein. Die deutschen AKW müssen schnellstens beliefert werden, sonst kommt noch ihre Schliessung in die Quere, ehe geliefert wird.


----------



## blimaa (22 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Würde ich mal nachhaken. Hab extra nochmal geschaut, wann ich bestellt hatte. Lieferung von letzter Woche:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59357


Jetzt im Ernst????
Hast du Maschinenstillstand angegeben?


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Februar 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst????
> Hast du Maschinenstillstand angegeben?



Das war ne ganz normale Bestellung. Kein Extra, Telefon, Vitamin-B oder sonst was.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Februar 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Arbeitst du in einem Atomkraftwerk, dass das so schnell geht???



Nein, aber wir produzieren Chips


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Februar 2022)

> Nein, aber wir produzieren Chips



Ich glaube, die schmecken mir nicht.


----------



## nade (23 Februar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Nein, aber wir produzieren Chips
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59363


hast aber micro mit macro vertauscht


----------

